# Today's catch



## alderman (Jun 12, 2010)

11 pound Steelhead and Chinook jack.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 12, 2010)

alderman said:


> 11 pound Steelhead and Chinook jack.




TWO MORE...jeepers, I need a location on that fishing hole. Thanks for posting.


----------



## poorboypaul (Jun 12, 2010)

can smell them cooking now!:food:


----------



## Buckshot00 (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice catch.


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 13, 2010)

man I was hoping for a picture of them cooked and ready to eat! Any chance you could elaborate?


----------



## tree md (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice! you been slaying them lately!


----------

